# Who said "What's a Tivo?..... Tivo is slang for pregnant!"



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

Who said the following on a TV show?

*"I just got Tivo!"

"What's a Tivo?"

"Tivo is slang for pregnant!" *

I could swear I saw this a long time ago.... but can't remember what TV
show it was.... (or was it from a movie?)

thanks for any info!


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/3149-1.html


----------



## Daniellecarlisle8605 (Jun 30, 2019)

It's from friends. It's when Rachel is telling her dad that she is pregnant


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Daniellecarlisle8605 said:


> It's from friends. It's when Rachel is telling her dad that she is pregnant


Welcome to the forum. Maybe you can find a thread newer than 13 years old for your next post!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

etsolow said:


> http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/3149-1.html


TiVo is slang for pregnant? - TiVo Community Forum Archive 1

But, yeah, wow.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

krkaufman said:


> TiVo is slang for pregnant? - TiVo Community Forum Archive 1
> 
> But, yeah, wow.


Huh, what??


----------

